# Bred milk cow for sale-MO



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Snickers is mostly Jersey, but looks more Holstien. She is out of one of our homebred Jersey cows and sired by a mostly Jersey, partly Holstien bull. She is smaller than a Holstein, but larger than the average Jersey. She is a first-freshener, bred back for her second freshening. Gives a good amount for the average family, not a high producer. She averaged at about 3-1/2 gallons a day, and peaked at 4 gallon a day. Her production will probably go up a little as this was her first freshening. 
She was preg-checked by the vet in mid-June, and was 6-7 months along. Snickers is bred to our herdsire, Hercules(Lee). Both Snickers and Lee can be found here on my webpage. 
http://www.freewebs.com/ozarkjewels/jerseycows.htm
Snickers is the 4th picture down, picture was taken a month ago right after morning milking. Lee, the bull she is bred to, is the second to last picture on the page. His calves so far have been very nice.
She is an easy-keeper, not needing grain to keep her weight on. Healthy, never needed medicated. She is in the process of drying off and will be sold as dry and bred.
She is not hard to milk, but is strong-willed and I don't think I'd reccomend her for a beginner milker. She is good and likes to be milked as long as you don't switch things around on her to often. She likes routine.
We are selling Snickers and M&M because we do not need 5 milk cows. M&M is most likely already sold.

Sold as heavy-bred for $1500. Located near Mountain Grove, MO. If not sold before she calves, she will be $1200, in milk


----------



## darbyfamily (Mar 16, 2005)

OH she is gorgeous!!! I wish we had our land now, I'd be so interested in her! Will you have others like her next year? We're getting moved this fall to 40 acres in south central kansas and I will be getting my cows as soon as the barn is built! 

She is a real beauty!!!


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

It's unbelievable how the color from a calf changes from red and white to black and white. I've been chomping at the bit in the past looking at a red and white spotted calf only to see her change to black and white. Snickers is a real good looker though!


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Francismilker,
Yes, she sure did change her color from a calf. Did you see the newborn picture of her lower down?? Wasn't she a stunner when she was born??  She was born in the middle of a snowstorm and was licked dry by her mother, aunts and grandma. And sooo much more Jersey looking then than she is now.
She is a good cow. Her milk is richer than the average Holstien, but not quite as rich as the rest of our Jerseys. She is dried off now and preparing to calve within the the next two-three months.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

darbyfamily said:


> OH she is gorgeous!!! I wish we had our land now, I'd be so interested in her! Will you have others like her next year? We're getting moved this fall to 40 acres in south central kansas and I will be getting my cows as soon as the barn is built!
> 
> She is a real beauty!!!


Thanks!  
We are only selling she and M&M because we just freshened three new Jersey heifers and don't need five milking cows. This is our big herd downsizing(along with the culling of another two old cows this year), so its doubtful if we will have any milkers to sell next year.....but its possible if we get a lot of heifers from this crop and decide to keep a couple. Just depends on how life progresses. We may have heifers for sale next year though.....just check back in when you get ready. Its a very smart thing your doing...getting ready before purchasing!


----------



## BAmaBubba (May 10, 2007)

I sure wish I could get her  She's beautiful!

Brandon


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

The vet preg-checked M&M and Snickers about a month ago. She told us that M&M was 2 months from calving and Snickers was 2-3 months from calving. Well M&M delivered this beautiful bull calf today......so Snickers may be closer than we thought!



















This bull calf may be for sale by the way. Depends on what M&M's buyer wants to do, buy them as a pair or just M&M.  

Snickers is still pregnant and still available.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Would really like to sell Snickers before she calves.....Her udder is starting to fill and she looks very close. Taken this morning:











She is out of one of our purebred Jersey cows and a 3/4 Jersey-1/4 Holstien bull. Bred to our Lee, our purebred Jersey herdsire, pictured here:










Calf will be 15/16ths Jersey.

Pictures of Lee's other calves:





























Joan, Snickers sister, same dam, different sire.










Joan is not for sale.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

SNICKERS IS SOLD!! Somebody local who saw the ad we ran in the trader, I believe. They came out and looked her over on Saturday, and picked her up just a few minutes ago. What wonderful people. We talked for several hours and she also bought three Nubians. Snickers got a great home and we made new friends. :dance:


----------



## BAmaBubba (May 10, 2007)

That's great, Emily! I'd have loved to give Snickers a home...maybe someday


----------

